# Commercial Subs Needed in Chicagoland Area!



## NW Snow Removal

*Northwest Snow Removal has expanded its operations. * 
We need subs *pronto!!*

$65 per hour for truck w/plow and salt spreader
$50 per hour for truck w/plow
$30 per hour allowance for shovelers
$40 per hour allowance for shovelers w/snow blowers

Subs paid monthly (guaranteed). payup

Experience and reliable equipment a must!
Must provide your own liability and worker's comp insurance.

We love our customers and our subs. 
Come help our company grow and we will treat you right!
We are based out of the south suburbs (Bridgeview), but we have salt piles and customers all over the Chicagoland area.

Please call Maggie @ 708-721-0821 and leave a message with your name and number.


----------



## yamaguy

Those truck prices sound a little low.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

A little low, I get $70 an hour for a truck w/plow. no salt spreader..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;412897 said:


> A little low, I get $70 an hour for a truck w/plow. no salt spreader..


Thats cause im KICK ***


----------



## yamaguy

I was trying not to sound like a jerk. And yes Grassbusters is kick ***!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC, National Boss Day is always Oct. 16 Just a friendly reminder


----------



## kcplowmata

yea that sounds low. drivers get 25 to 35 around here the subs with truck/plow get 65 to 85


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Grassbusters;412915 said:


> BNC, National Boss Day is always Oct. 16 Just a friendly reminder


Does that mean your buying drinks.....


----------



## 1olddog2

hell no!!! way to low al cheapo


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*$110 per HOUR*

STILL SEARCHING FOR SUBS IN CHICAGO AREA--

PRICES ARE $110/PER HOUR....w/plow, spreader & shoveler

(just to clarify) 

please call our office at 708-430-8564 if you are interested

Thanks!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

NW Snow Removal;414955 said:


> $65 per hour for truck w/plow and salt spreader
> $50 per hour for truck w/plow
> $30 per hour allowance for shovelers
> $40 per hour allowance for shovelers w/snow blowers





NW Snow Removal;414955 said:


> PRICES ARE $110/PER HOUR....w/plow, spreader & shoveler


I dont get it, would that not be = $95.00 per hour? 
even with a snowblower were only at $105.00


----------



## stroker79

thats crazy cheap prices. I make alot more than that and all i am is a truck/plow. No salter, i never have to shovel or even get out of the truck. Sorry to bash your thread but seriously, all of the other people looking for subs in this area on this site are paying way better than this. Do you at least cover gas reciepts??


----------



## Brian Young

I dont know how you guys do it! Kudos to ya but we are only about 4-5 hrs away and we have a hard time getting 40-50 bucks an hour. And a well paid sub gets 33-35.00 an hour. Is there that much discrepency or is everybody lying?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Brian Young;415398 said:


> I dont know how you guys do it! Kudos to ya but we are only about 4-5 hrs away and we have a hard time getting 40-50 bucks an hour. And a well paid sub gets 33-35.00 an hour. Is there that much discrepency or is everybody lying?


I hope your kidding  $35 an hour?


----------



## yamaguy

Grassbusters;415414 said:


> I hope your kidding  $35 an hour?


I guess thats what happens when everyone has a plow. Yea! my plow doesn't get put on for less than $65/hr as a sub. I even make my grandma pay me that!


----------



## stroker79

Brian Young;415398 said:


> I dont know how you guys do it! Kudos to ya but we are only about 4-5 hrs away and we have a hard time getting 40-50 bucks an hour. And a well paid sub gets 33-35.00 an hour. Is there that much discrepency or is everybody lying?


Really? im glad im on this side of PA, I started last year making $50 and now at $75 and I dont ever have to shovel. I am in charge of a bunch of guys but even if I were not id be at $65/hr. Come to illinois! Ill hook you up with $65 an hour and all accounts are zero tolerance so we plow no matter what!


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;415415 said:


> I guess thats what happens when everyone has a plow. Yea! my plow doesn't get put on for less than $65/hr as a sub. I even make my grandma pay me that!


Haha, I charge the inlaws to plow thier drive but plow my parents for free


----------



## karol

*subs*

$50 in hour plus GAS and shelter and allowance. I'd drive down from Toronto. We get about $70 an hour here. With the canadian dollar higher now It's about 70.50 an hour.


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;415610 said:


> . Come to illinois! Ill hook you up with $65 an hour and all accounts are zero tolerance so we plow no matter what!


WOW!!! can you hook me up as well buddy?


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;415794 said:


> WOW!!! can you hook me up as well buddy?


Lol, Dont be Silly, You had your turn. Hey did I ever talk to you on the phone. I talked to a few people but one on the phone. That was you correct?


----------



## yamaguy

We've never talked. We should try it sometime. Like on Sunday.


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;415928 said:


> We've never talked. We should try it sometime. Like on Sunday.


Good Idea, see ya there.


----------

